# Snowjoe SJ906 Snow Blower



## mhoff1993 (Sep 15, 2018)

Trying to find a service diagram of the carburetor assembly or what engine was used on it? Need assistance putting it back together. Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF mhoff1993


I'd like to help but I've had really bad luck (no) finding stuff on Snow Joes. All I come up with is to call Snow Joe 1-866-SnowJoe
Can you find any numbers on the engine or the carb itself ??

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/sj906/3381/1507200.html

.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

From doing a search it seems they use PowerMore engines like the MTD line. There are 3 main chinese brands Which are PowerMore used by MTD and a few other brands such as SnoJoe it seems, I think Lausen is used on Toro and LCT which is used on Ariens and Husqvarna so if you do a search on the PowerMore engine or even on the 208cc MTD engines.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF, mhoff1993. If sno-joe is in fact made by MTD, then these two manuals may help you.


MTD snow blower repair manual-
http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769-09302_medium_frame_snowthrowers.pdf


MTD small bore engine service manual-
http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769_04015_01_Small_bore_horizontal.pdf


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I did find the manufacturers web page. https://www.snowjoe.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhafTjqzA3QIVRJRpCh2WHAJpEAAYASAAEgLG-fD_BwE

When I try to pull up the manual for a SJ906 it doesn't do anything. Are there any other numbers or letters after the 906 ?? I tried punching them in here: https://www.snowjoe.com/pages/product-support

.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Grunt said:


> Hello and welcome to SBF, mhoff1993. If sno-joe is in fact made by MTD, then these two manuals may help you.


 SnowJoe has a corporate office in NJ, but all their products are 100% made in China.
They have no relation to MTD.



Scot


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> SnowJoe has a corporate office in NJ, but all their products are 100% made in China.
> They have no relation to MTD.
> 
> 
> ...


Good fact to know but however the engine MTD uses is NOT made by MTD and seems to be the same on both from the chinese factory, May be a few things different like on the Ariens vrs Husqvarna engines, Same engine but different size shaft, Ariens has a 1" and Husqvarna has a 3/4 but both the same cc and same parts made by LCT so the service manual for the MTD engine should still be relevant for his repair.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's a link to the Owners Manual: https://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/user-manuals/sj906-snow-joe-parts-manual

It looks like it may be an LCT 208cc Winter Engine. Here's a link to the LCT Engines Service Manual: http://www.lausonpower.com/pdf/PGH45163_Online%20Service%20Man_revD_101413.pdf

Here's a link to the LCT 208cc Parts Diagrams at Jack's: https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/lct/other/208cc

Here's a link to a video on rebuilding the LCT 208cc carb:


----------

